# Incoming Pipe Bomb !



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

This actually came in last week but I had to take care of some technical difficulties before I could post a pic. (Well, a tech savvy kid did that anyway.)

Thank you to JohnnyFlake for his generous gift - You're the Man Johnny ! :grin2: I appreciate this bomb & I appreciate all the kind guidance & advice you've given (never unsolicited) to a guy new to pipe smoking. You're an inspiration for me to do the same as I build some experience and my stash. All the best - -


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## twink (Jul 28, 2016)

VERY NICE STOMP THERE >

haven't tried that Bear, let me know what ya think..


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

twink said:


> VERY NICE STOMP THERE >
> 
> haven't tried that Bear, let me know what ya think..


Will do !

The Capt Black Gold is from 2010 and is very nice.


----------



## Drummerguy1584 (Mar 24, 2016)

A bunch of unibombers we got here on Puff! Nice hit!


"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------

